# Dogma sizing question



## egman476 (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi! I am looking into getting a dogma f8 and had some questions regarding frame size. I currently ride a 54cm '09 madone with a 110 stem, and I am 5'9" with 32" inseam. Not sure if I should go with a 51.5 or 53 cm frame. Any suggestions?


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Well you're exactly between sizes if you ask me.

Do you have spacers under your stem on the Madone? If so get the 53. If you stem is slammed on the Madone get the 51.5.


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm exactly your same size and ride a 54 in every bike. I own a 53 f8 stem slammed. Could not be more comfortable. Also use a 110 stem


----------

